# MT pages slow/freezing



## Gerry Seymour (Jul 9, 2016)

For the last few days, I've noticed that MT pages will suddenly "pause" while I'm using them. It seems randomly intermittent. I experience it as I'm typing: the flow of letters will stop, the cursor stops blinking, and I wait a bit (from one second to maybe 20), and the typing flows again, filling in whatever I typed while it was paused.

This is occasionally severe enough that Chrome sees the page as frozen and offers the "Kill/Wait" option.

This seems to only occur on MT. Is anyone else seeing this? Any ideas what's causing it?


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 9, 2016)

Ah! You too then. I thought it was me or that MT were 'punishing' me. again.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jul 9, 2016)

As you type, the page is saving a draft of your message on the server so that if you quit and come back on a different machine your draft will still be available to continues typing in that thread.

This process is vulnerable to slowing down and freezing. I thought it was happening to me because I'm working on old computers. but it's possible that the problem is on the server end.


----------



## ShawnP (Jul 9, 2016)

Tony Dismukes said:


> As you type, the page is saving a draft of your message on the server so that if you quit and come back on a different machine your draft will still be available to continues typing in that thread.
> 
> This process is vulnerable to slowing down and freezing. I thought it was happening to me because I'm working on old computers. but it's possible that the problem is on the server end.


i was under the impression that the drafts were being saved on the posters PC and not the MT server since the poster had not sent any packet info out. i have this issue but not only on MT but every site i go to, and even during offline use so i figured it was my PC since i haven't done any upkeep/cleaning since i built it.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 9, 2016)

Are you posting through a VPN or other secure firewall? I know the current SW gives me issues, if I log in with extra layers of security that many work places have in place.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Jul 9, 2016)

I haven't noticed any problems at all personally


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jul 9, 2016)

I have noticed a similar slowdown which occurs generally around noon or shortly after, my time. It generally clears up, and because of the regularity I have assumed it's related to server backups or something of that sort.


----------

